# GPU Hot Spot temperatures



## AusWolf (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi,

I recently scored a used EVGA 2070 Black, which I'm happy with - for now. I'd just like to ensure its longevity, as I'd like to be happy with it as long as I can. Therefore, I have a couple questions regarding my temperature readings.

The Linus, Jayz2Cents and Gamer's Nexus reviews all stated GPU temperatures around 61-65 C with 1800-2000 RPM fans. My fans ramp up to 2500-2600 RPM with temps hitting 75 C on hotter days (71-72 on cooler ones). Sure, they all test on open test benches, and mine is in a case, but I'm wondering if this range is normal.
I've read somewhere that the delta between GPU and Hotspot temperatures should ideally be around, or below 10 C. On my card, Hotspot is constantly 15 C hotter than the average GPU temp. Is this normal?
Thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi,
Used from where evga b-stock or third party/.. ?
Opening might give you some better clues thermal paste last evga card I opened the paste was dried and cracking 
Thermal pads are double stick tape and get really greasy 
So yeah best thing to do is replace paste and pads and see what happens sadly.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Is this normal?


Yes.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I recently scored a used EVGA 2070 Black



I hope it wasn't an abused ex-miner....


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 29, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I hope it wasn't an abused ex-miner....


The previous user said it wasn't. It was his only GPU for sale. Everything behaves normally (clocks are stable, no throttling, no artefacts, etc.), so I'm inclined to believe him. 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Used from where evga b-stock or third party/.. ?


Third party (ebay).



ThrashZone said:


> Opening might give you some better clues thermal paste last evga card I opened the paste was dried and cracking
> Thermal pads are double stick tape and get really greasy
> So yeah best thing to do is replace paste and pads and see what happens sadly.


Sounds like an idea. Does anybody know what kind of (how thick) pads I need for this card? Is there anything I need to be careful of (clipping the GPU die, etc.)?



GerKNG said:


> Yes.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Third party (ebay).
> 
> 
> Sounds like an idea. Does anybody know what kind of (how thick) pads I need for this card? Is there anything I need to be careful of (clipping the GPU die, etc.)?
> ...


Hi,
I'd just message evga they will reveal which sizes and where they go may even have a pdf they can send you

I wouldn't buy their pads though just use arctic pads theirs are pretty nasty
I have 0.5/ 1.0/ 1.5mm large sheets of arctic they're pretty good too this might also be the sizes you need.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jul 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently scored a used EVGA 2070 Black, which I'm happy with - for now. I'd just like to ensure its longevity, as I'd like to be happy with it as long as I can. Therefore, I have a couple questions regarding my temperature readings.
> 
> ...



Does the hotspot change at full load vs completely idle (e.g. 210 mhz)?  If it is 15C at all times, it's hardwired and can be ignored.

On Pascal, the hotspot delta is hardwired fixed per SKU/Vbios and cannot be changed at all, and seems just to be some sort of "estimation" of an ideal value.  My MXM 1070 has a 11C hotspot delta which means nothing.  Desktop 1080 seems to be 12C.
I am not sure about Turing as I've been too lazy to look at 2080/2080 Ti threads, as hotspot reporting was something added to HWinfo only early this year!  However the program "Thermspy 3.3.0" has been able to report "minimum" hotspot temperature on some cards for years now.  But it only reports the minimum (hardwired) value.

Thermspy 3.3.0 seems to be able to report the minimum hotspot delta allowed for Ampere (3090) also, which seems to be 8C.  There seem to be two different registers, one for minimum, one for live.  It can't report the live hotspot delta (use GPU-Z or HWinfo64 for that).


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 29, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> Does the hotspot change at full load vs completely idle (e.g. 210 mhz)?  If it is 15C at all times, it's hardwired and can be ignored.
> 
> On Pascal, the hotspot delta is hardwired fixed per SKU/Vbios and cannot be changed at all, and seems just to be some sort of "estimation" of an ideal value.  My MXM 1070 has a 11C hotspot delta which means nothing.  Desktop 1080 seems to be 12C.
> I am not sure about Turing as I've been too lazy to look at 2080/2080 Ti threads, as hotspot reporting was something added to HWinfo only early this year!  However the program "Thermspy 3.3.0" has been able to report "minimum" hotspot temperature on some cards for years now.  But it only reports the minimum (hardwired) value.
> ...


That's interesting. On my 2070 the delta only varies between 15-16 C, but never deviates when switching between idle and load. I guess I can just ignore it, then?


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

w/3060 i have my fans going ~30%+ at idle no matter and still have a ~10c delta:





its fine(?)


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 30, 2021)

looniam said:


> w/3060 i have my fans going ~30%+ at idle no matter and still have a ~10c delta:
> View attachment 210370
> 
> its fine(?)


Yeah, that's 10 C, but my delta is 15 C, that's why I'm wondering. But I guess I would have seen errors, or throttling if there was anything wrong.


----------



## looniam (Jul 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Yeah, that's 10 C, but my delta is 15 C, that's why I'm wondering. But I guess I would have seen errors, or throttling if there was anything wrong.


i think there being different chips (sqmm and density) and different gen (better transistors?) that might make a difference. comparing to another 2070 would be more accurate.

fwiw, when i got my 3060 and saw the reading in gpu-z i remembered the 5700XT release and how the green goblins thrashed amd for those new readings. i think ~15c was pretty common for those cards/chips. i'm pretty sure everything is fine.


----------



## greatMountain (Aug 1, 2021)

When the GPU run at peak performance the template would be 50℃-----114℃,if GPU
is on free,the template would be 10℃ higher than the envoriment in normal condition.
For your reference.


----------



## squallypo (Dec 3, 2021)

hi there, i recently got interested in knowing about this gpu hot spot and i was wondering if mine is alright or its osmething to be concerned about?
i have a gtx 980 reference edition blower type.
this is under dead by daylight gameplay with unlocked frames, normally the game is capped at 60 fps, and i unlocked that to ahve max frames to 120, usually at 100 ish or so.


----------



## Falkentyne (Dec 6, 2021)

squallypo said:


> hi there, i recently got interested in knowing about this gpu hot spot and i was wondering if mine is alright or its osmething to be concerned about?
> i have a gtx 980 reference edition blower type.
> this is under dead by daylight gameplay with unlocked frames, normally the game is capped at 60 fps, and i unlocked that to ahve max frames to 120, usually at 100 ish or so.
> 
> View attachment 227514



On Pascal and older SKUs, ignore the hotspot.  It is always a completely fixed Delta.
You can verify this by setting the card to idle (no load) by setting the Nvidia CP to "optimal power" or "adaptive" or "normal" (depending on how old your drivers are), and then if the delta is still 14C, then you know to ignore it.


----------



## squallypo (Dec 6, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> On Pascal and older SKUs, ignore the hotspot.  It is always a completely fixed Delta.
> You can verify this by setting the card to idle (no load) by setting the Nvidia CP to "optimal power" or "adaptive" or "normal" (depending on how old your drivers are), and then if the delta is still 14C, then you know to ignore it.






this is under idle with adaptive (which is how i usually have my gpu on nvidia control panel anyways)
i think the delta as you mentioned it is always around 14c above the "gpu temperature"
so its safe to assume that the "hot spot" is fake in here? and i should worry alone on the "gpu temperature" for real temp?


----------



## looniam (Dec 6, 2021)

squallypo said:


> View attachment 227780
> 
> this is under idle with adaptive (which is how i usually have my gpu on nvidia control panel anyways)
> i think the delta as you mentioned it is always around 14c above the "gpu temperature"
> so its safe to assume that the "hot spot" is fake in here? and i should worry alone on the "gpu temperature" for real temp?


i'd be inclined to believe falkentyne, not just because its falkentyne but because i never had any hot spot reading on my 980ti up until i replaced it with a 3060.


----------

